# Leaf-Edged Half Circle Eyelet Shawl (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available on Ravelry for USD 2.50 at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-edged-half-circle-eyelet-shawl

This colorful shawl is knit from the top down from a pattern that forms a half circle. The body is knit in one piece, and then the lacy leaf border is knit on. Youll finish the shawl by picking up and knitting stitches across the top, finishing off with a picot bind-off.

I used nearly 2 full skeins of Lang Mille Colori Baby merino yarn (fingering) for the body (415 yards/380 meters) and less than half of the Manos Fino (fingering) silk/wool blend (approximately 100 yards/90 meters) for the edgings.

The overall dimensions after blocking: 42x20.5 inches (107x52 cm)

An intermediate level knitter will find this pattern enjoyable. The edgings may prove to be a bit challenging for a beginner.

If you decide to use a different brand of yarn for the body, check the self-striping pattern to ensure youll be happy with the result!

Colorways:
Lang Mille Colori Baby: 845.0039
Manos Fino: Topaz


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful, you have done a great job, I love it &#128158;


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

It is just beautiful, you should be very proud.

Di


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

very nice thx !!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very beautiful...you did a very good job..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,fabulous work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, great colors and love the edgings!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

BeUtiful


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

That is very, very pretty. Love the colorway and the edging!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Sooo pretty! Wish I could accomplish something as striking as this!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice, am glad you wrote the pattern!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your kind comments!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the colours!


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Luv the shawl, Michael, but can it be made wider? Thanks


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

cajunq said:


> Luv the shawl, Michael, but can it be made wider? Thanks


Thanks. Yes, it can. If you're interested in knitting this, let me know the dimensions you'd like and I can indicate how many additional rows would need to be knit and the changes in the edgings (with fingering weight yarn and the size needles I've recommended).


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice shawl. Like the leaf edging you put on.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely. Pretty fall colors. I added it to my favorites.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely! Great color combo!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that attractive mix of Autumn colours. Really bold and perfect for the seasonxx


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> This pattern is available on Ravelry for USD 2.50 at:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-edged-half-circle-eyelet-shawl
> 
> This colorful shawl is knit from the top down from a pattern that forms a half circle. The body is knit in one piece, and then the lacy leaf border is knit on. Youll finish the shawl by picking up and knitting stitches across the top, finishing off with a picot bind-off.
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely colors and beautiful design


----------

